# Tudor Watches



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I am thinking about Hidronaut 2 on a rubber,but does any of you actually have a Tudor watch?I would like to know how is the overall quality and what is the recent connection with Rolex manufacture.10x


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Never owned one due to price, buy I really like the design of the new Tudors.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

They are not so expensive - their price is similar to Fortis or Oris.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought my Hydronaut four years ago off JonW (see HERE ), IMO it is an excellent, superbly built watch which I`d happily recommend to anyone :thumbup:

Here`s some photos of it...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lovely watch though I prefer it when it appears nearly a pure black dial (last 3 photos).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Drum2000 said:


> Lovely watch though I prefer it when it appears nearly a pure black dial (last 3 photos).


The first two were taken deliberately to emphersize the carbon fibre dial, it`s not normally that obvious :wink2:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely watch though I prefer it when it appears nearly a pure black dial (last 3 photos).
> ...


----------



## loucos66 (May 21, 2012)

I like it with the checked dial.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Love 'em. Bizarrely they seem a little more conservative than Rolex. If they sold them in the UK I'd probably have one by now. Really tempted by a second hand Heritage Chrono.


----------



## loucos66 (May 21, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the relation to Rolex, or is there one?


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

loucos66 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the relation to Rolex, or is there one?


Tudor is Rolex's less expensive brand, introduced by Rolex founder Hans Wilsdorf in 1946 .


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Podie said:


> Love 'em. Bizarrely they seem a little more conservative than Rolex. If they sold them in the UK I'd probably have one by now. Really tempted by a second hand Heritage Chrono.


Thought they sold in the UK on a certain retail website.


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

That is a nice watch, i agree with loucos i like the chekced dial


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Podie said:
> 
> 
> > Love 'em. Bizarrely they seem a little more conservative than Rolex. If they sold them in the UK I'd probably have one by now. Really tempted by a second hand Heritage Chrono.
> ...


OK, not officially sold in the UK.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Pob said:


> loucos66 said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance but what is the relation to Rolex, or is there one?
> ...


Older Tudors often had Rolex bracelets and crowns. In fact, in many cases only the movement was different.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are they going for a carbon fibre type look with the check one?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As far as I know the dial is carbon fibre :wink2:


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh hahaah


----------



## aburrows88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice watch.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

mine below,

i love it. hasnt missed a beat and looks great on the coloured rubber(imho) case detail is exquisite for me and the hands are gorgeous in simplicity. i have the original leather and a steel but the rubber is never off it.

go on, you know you want to :yahoo:




























all pic's by H from TKNZ.


----------



## Doug79 (Jul 5, 2010)

I really like the heritage chrono and my 76100 Sub. Generally I prefer the older models. The 76100 has a Rolex case, crown and bracelet and wears really well, plus I can't afford a 1680 at the moment (


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

Surprised the Black Bay wasn't mentioned yet.


----------



## Doug79 (Jul 5, 2010)

Raffe said:


> Surprised the Black Bay wasn't mentioned yet.


I'm still not sure, I want to like it but the other half of me would prefer to go vintage rather the neuvo vintage.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i prefer the looks for the tudor watches to the rolex if im honest , i almost bought a hydro a few weeks ago and jasons snowflake is a cracker.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

Agree, these Hydros have something to them. Nice.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Black bay is cool but I think it`s bloody expensive for me... :bad:


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

Really like that tudor raffe


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

samb said:


> Really like that tudor raffe


Its not mine, I took the photo from the web. I was just surprised to see a whole thread about Tudors and nobody had mentioned their latest model.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

I seem to remember them being sold in Watford in 2002, maybe in Goldsmiths or EJ.

Like them a lot, and I should imagine they have none of the negative bling, chav association that Rolex can unfortunately sometimes have.

I may flip my 2254 SMP for one now I've read this thread!


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Black bay is cool but I think it`s bloody expensive for me... :bad:


What's the list price?


----------



## Raffe (Apr 21, 2012)

Its not officially distributed in the UK, Europe is somewhere like â‚¬2700 if I remember correctly.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i owned a tudor prince day date ans to be honest it was one of the nicest watches that i ever owned in all the time i have been interested in them and thats 60+ years . i am sorry to this day that i sold it .


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Raffe said:


> Its not officially distributed in the UK, Europe is somewhere like â‚¬2700 if I remember correctly.


I know they're not officially available (which I think is madness).

That's about Â£2100-Â£2200 at present. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Doug79 (Jul 5, 2010)

Podie said:


> Raffe said:
> 
> 
> > Its not officially distributed in the UK, Europe is somewhere like â‚¬2700 if I remember correctly.
> ...


They seem reasonably priced where you can find them. I was in Vienna earlier this year and saw a few in windows, including a Heritage Chrono which i'm sure worked out at around Â£2850.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Couple of months ago there was wonderful model available in the stores,but it`s gone now:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bought my Hydronaut four years ago off JonW (see HERE ), IMO it is an excellent, superbly built watch which I`d happily recommend to anyone :thumbup:
> 
> Here`s some photos of it...
> 
> *Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*


Out of curiosity how does it compare with your Sub ???

They are readily available in Europe, one ad I visited last summer in Palma had the full range on display so for anybody that's keen it's only a cheap sleasy jet return to where ever that has an ad close by, not much extra if you are considering buying some thing at that sort of money and you get a day out.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Heres mine and I love them all :yes: :thumbup: :yes:


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Liking the look of the sub - even though I hate cyclops...


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

They are all very nice watches, but isn't around Â£2000 a bit too expensive for watches with what are basically generic 2824-2 movements?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> They are all very nice watches, but isn't around Â£2000 a bit too expensive for watches with what are basically generic 2824-2 movements?


You pay for the Rolex connection and for the great crown locking system.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

The carbon effect is similar to that on my Fortis, although mine seems more subtle. I would never have thought I'd own one like it, but it's a super watch and doesn't look naff at all.

Would love a Tudor Hyrdronaut or Sub.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Dusty said:


>


Good one,Sir!


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the current Tudor range, it seems Rolex are taking the time to develop the brand as opposed to chucking excess cases and movements their way like in days of yore.

The Heritage chrono looks pretty tasty:


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Couple of months ago there was wonderful model available in the stores,but it`s gone now:


Very very nice !

I bought 2 x Hydro's 7 years ago in Rolex in Manila

Sold within 4 days of returning and a nice Â£800 in my pocket .


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

delays said:


> I'm a huge fan of the current Tudor range, it seems Rolex are taking the time to develop the brand as opposed to chucking excess cases and movements their way like in days of yore. The Heritage chrono looks pretty tasty:


Splendid heritage chronos!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

God I love those! :tongue2:


----------



## salmandia (Aug 3, 2012)

so sweet !!..


----------



## Doug79 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would love to try the Heritage Chrono at some point. It's really the only modern model of theirs I really like.


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

So where does a chap get to look at Tudors then?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> So where does a chap get to look at Tudors then?


If your near me you can come & see my BRAND NEW Tudor Heritage Chronograph I have in the For Sale Section !!!


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

16 more posts before I can view it then!


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> So where does a chap get to look at Tudors then?


What part of the world are you ???


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Rossi, living in Maidstone, Kent, at the moment, occasionally escape to civilization though....


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> Hi Rossi, living in Maidstone, Kent, at the moment, occasionally escape to civilization though....


My wife is from Maidstone, had some good nights out there, Strawberry Moons if its still there ?

Her parents have now moved to Whitstable, quiet little place full of oldies !!!

Its a shame you can't see the F/S section, I have a brand spanking new Tudor Heritage Chronograph on there which I bought from a Tudor/Rolex AD in Italy !


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

I reckon I can crack off 14 posts this evening! Strawberry Moons does still exist, but I am far too old to go there - it would be embarrassing to bump into any of the kids that work for me! Whitstable has great fish and chips!

I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> I reckon I can crack off 14 posts this evening! Strawberry Moons does still exist, but I am far too old to go there - it would be embarrassing to bump into any of the kids that work for me! Whitstable has great fish and chips!
> 
> I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...I do not need the temptation of new shiny things...


I am going back some time, they moved to Whitstable 1n 1999, I was a lot younger back then !!!

Is the Larkfield Priory still there ??? Thats where we got married, used to be a TVR dealer next door


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> Is the Larkfield Priory still there ??? Thats where we got married, used to be a TVR dealer next door


The Larkfield is now renamed Hamlets or something! Well done for remembering though, that should get you good cred points with Mrs Rossi


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Larkfield Priory still there ??? Thats where we got married, used to be a TVR dealer next door
> ...


You'd think so, I bet she still won't let me keep the Tudor though !!!


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

She will if we only offer you Â£50 for it...


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

If I only get Â£50 for it I won't be married any more !!! Mmmmm : )


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Deal! Rossi gets more time for bikes and football, I get a shiny watch to start my collection! Paypal sir?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> Deal! Rossi gets more time for bikes and football, I get a shiny watch to start my collection! Paypal sir?


Only problem is it never stops raining & Liverpool can't string a good 90 minutes together at the moment !!!


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Rossi, just seen it on Ebay, very pretty! Seems fairly reasonable (cough) in comparison to some other makes


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> Hi Rossi, just seen it on Ebay, very pretty! Seems fairly reasonable (cough) in comparison to some other makes


There will never be another brand new one as reasonable !!! sellers are asking (and sometimes getting) more for 2010 used ones


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder why they refuse to sell them in the UK?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

It finishes on Ebay on Friday afternoon, I would rather sell it on here though and make a donation to the forum instead of paying the Ebay fees (robbing sods).

Part of me hope's it doesn't sell and I will wear it when we go away this weekend, i've told my Mrs. I will sell it if & when we need the money, but she doesn't understand why I need a Submariner Ceramic, a Daytona & the Tudor, but then why does she need so many shoes & handbags !!!


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> I wonder why they refuse to sell them in the UK?


4 more posts and you will be able to see the for sale section, send messages and everything : )))


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

lukeyc said:


> I wonder why they refuse to sell them in the UK?


It seems that they aren't sold in both the UK and USA. I don't know the reasons behind it, but I would guess that Rolex/Tudor feel that Tudor would take some sales away from the Rolex brand on which they probably make alot more money ??? who knows


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> , but then why does she need so many shoes & handbags !!!


Can't argue for the handbags, but there are several good reasons the girl needs good shoes...


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

rossi46 said:


> lukeyc said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they refuse to sell them in the UK?
> ...


Wierd, being new to it all,I still think Rolexes are massively showy and cliched, Tudors seem more exclusive as a result,just that little bit more rare - you actually have to search one out rather than hand over a credit card


----------



## cfw (Sep 2, 2013)

I have owned 3 Tudors, currently I have a 75090 Submariner, they are stunning watches, very durable and as tough as nails, also less prone to get stolen and thus cheaper to insure, also I found all three to be within Chronometer accuracy, Tudors are also far more daring in there design than Rolex.

Get one u wont regret it.


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Really like them. Think I will get the new black bay next time I head to USA, wish they sold them here!


----------

